# US Citizen residing QC Canada?



## Melville (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi 
I am very new to this forum
I am a US citizen I would like to reside in Canada
I would not work in Canada Because i do Maritime
work in other parts of the world. What do i need to do?
get Visa? Basically what is involved with being US Citizen
residing in Canada?


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. The only people I know who have moved to Canada were married to Canadians. Try checking the website for the Canadian consulate in DC.


----------

